# Italians in Doha



## sfinxy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi guys I finally moved to Doha !!I'm italian and of course I'll be looking for a job!!!if anyone know about something in the fashion world ... Well I am here ready!!!!Francesca


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a very active qatar site. Do a search on google for qatar and forum and should pop right up. This site unfortunatly just doesnt have active members from doha overall.  Good luck!!


----------



## sfinxy (Jun 20, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> There is a very active qatar site. Do a search on google for qatar and forum and should pop right up. This site unfortunatly just doesnt have active members from doha overall.  Good luck!!


Thank you very much x your answer...I suppose you're talking about Qatar Living!!Thanks again Sfinxy


----------

